# Corsican: Currusculu



## MammaMia10

Hi everyone !

There was a word in a corsican text, "currusculu", and in the sentence you clearly understand it means "courroux" in French or "wrath" in English. The sentence being "Un currusculu, una sfurianata." And I translated it as "Wrath, an angry outburst."

However, it's the first time I see this word, and I found other text by the same author where he also uses it, but I know that wrath is translated as "ira" or maybe "rabbia" o "collera" in Corsican but it is not as strong.

Has someone already seen this word ?

Thanks!


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Saluti!

I've never heard the word before (I know something about Corsican language). It looks related to the Latin verb "coruscare" = to sparkle (in Corsican language you would say "scintillà, mandà scintille"). During the evolution from Latin to Corsican the first O has turned to U (coruscare -> curuscare -> curuscà -> curruscà), a linguistic phenomenon very common also in Sardinian language (comprendere -> cumprendere, comandare -> cumandare, mora -> mura, etc.etc.).

Apparently "currusculu" sounds like a diminutive of "coruscus" = sparkling, crackling (scintillante, scoppiettante) = schjoppu di rabbia


Saludos dae Sardigna!


----------



## MammaMia10

It makes so much sense! You're always there to help me!

That's really impressive, thank you so much for your thorough explanations 

Abbracci!


----------



## bearded

Hello
The word _corrusco _(usually with double r) exists in Italian - but is ancient and poetic:  corrusco in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## MammaMia10

bearded said:


> Hello
> The word _corrusco _(usually with double r) exists in Italian - but is ancient and poetic:  corrusco in Vocabolario - Treccani


 

Thank you it's very helpful


----------

